# Camby blasted on best sports talk show...



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Marcus Camby's comments about the NBA dress code were discussed on PTI today.

Camby said that players will resist the dress code and will only buy clothes with collars and neck ties instead of throwback jerseys and other clothes if the NBA will implament a stipend to allow players to obtain money specifically to buy clothes. 

Michael Wilbon and Tony Kornheiser blasted Camby and said his comments are more outlandish than Latrell Spreewell's about feeding his family. 

Wilbon said Camby makes 8.5 million bucks a year and sounds stupid. 

I will admit that Camby does sound crazy with this stipend idea, but I don't think he was serious about not being able to buy the clothes, He was taken a bit out of context, but still it's bad publicity. Especially for a guy who spent time in Africa this summer for the basketball without boarders program.

Poor Camby.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I never watch PTI, but it just sounds like the media blowing something out of proportion. Then again, I hesitate to even call PTI media. It's more like 2 guys yelling at each other over issues that, for the most part, don't matter. Oh yeah, except they're behind a desk and have microphones. This isn't me holding a grudge because of them slamming Camby, I would've said the same thing a month ago. Just never liked the show. The comments Camby made were a little strange, but more outlandish than Spre? C'mon now, he made it sound like he had to go dig through the dumpsters after work to get a meal. It's a dumb idea, the media needs to move on. Is NBA news really that dead now?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I find it a little hard to believe that Marcus doesn't own a suit or two. Or at least a shirt with a collar.

That's not as outlandish as Spree's quote though.


----------



## qman (Oct 8, 2005)

Or he can protest in the way other players have decided to. Get the ugliest sports coat he can find and wear it to every game.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Do you all honestly think Camby was suggesting he and other NBA players don't have enough money for suits? Come on now. I think he was saying that if the NBA wants to require players to wear clothing outside of what the players already wear, the NBA should pay for that clothing, which seems entirely reasonable to me. 

On a side note, I'm surprised that NBA fans aren't more appalled about what's going on. Think about it: why the hell would the NBA require players to wear suits on the bench, to postgame conferences, etc? Why do they feel the need to constrain the choices these players have regarding their clothing, let alone in events that have nothing to do with actually player the game? That worries me.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Do you all honestly think Camby was suggesting he and other NBA players don't have enough money for suits? Come on now. I think he was saying that if the NBA wants to require players to wear clothing outside of what the players already wear, the NBA should pay for that clothing, which seems entirely reasonable to me.
> 
> On a side note, I'm surprised that NBA fans aren't more appalled about what's going on. Think about it: why the hell would the NBA require players to wear suits on the bench, to postgame conferences, etc? Why do they feel the need to constrain the choices these players have regarding their clothing, let alone in events that have nothing to do with actually player the game? That worries me.


I don't see the point of the NBA dress code either. However you do realize what the NBA is trying to implement is very common in lot's of schools/professions/jobs/etc ? So to me it's not a really big shock that the NBA is trying something like this. I just don't see the need for it in basketball, but thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Do you all honestly think Camby was suggesting he and other NBA players don't have enough money for suits? Come on now. I think he was saying that if the NBA wants to require players to wear clothing outside of what the players already wear, the NBA should pay for that clothing, which seems entirely reasonable to me.
> 
> On a side note, I'm surprised that NBA fans aren't more appalled about what's going on. Think about it: why the hell would the NBA require players to wear suits on the bench, to postgame conferences, etc? Why do they feel the need to constrain the choices these players have regarding their clothing, let alone in events that have nothing to do with actually player the game? That worries me.


One word: marketing. The powers-that-be think the "ghetto" image (not my views, but we all know some people see it as that) that some players convey is bad for the league, that's why they didn't want Iverson wearing the skully at the press conference a few years back. Personally, I wouldn't support the choice at all (making them wear suits). If they want to throw on a throwback sweatsuit after the game let them go for it. I've had to dress up for away games before in the past, on my high school team, and I hated having to put a suit back on after I got done playing. But, millions of people are required to wear a tie to work every day (think about an office job), and they don't have them paid for by their company, so why should NBA players making 10+ times their salary? My opinion in short- Suits are a bad idea, but, should the NBA choose to require them, they're not obligated to supply the players with them. :twocents:

EDIT: Damn, 23, you beat me to it. :sigh:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I think I need to set some people straight on a few key issues. Because it effects everyone personally.

1. Eddy Curry. Should he take a DNA test yes. Should he share it with an NBA team? No. Personal information. I dont want to be forced to take a DNA test by my employer. Nobody should be. If you dont want Curry. If he is too much of a precieved risk after being cleared, then trade him. If he chooses to not get a DNA test thats his business. Just as if a previous smoker (for 20 years) doesnt get his lungs checked out. Thats his business.

2. Marcus Camby said basically, if its a job requirement it should be paid or taken care of. Meaning, if a company requires me to use my own car to travel, they damn well better pay me for it. Now a 90 dollar dress shirt might not equate to very much cash to an NBA player, but based on principle Marcus Camby is correct. How can you even compare that to Spre feeding his family. You cant.

Now this is different than a retail worker dressing up to go to work at a designer retail store. They are required to dress a certain way and that is agreed on prior to the terms of their employment. Plus their is a need for them to look the part of what they are trying to sell. Using that argument it could be said the NBA players should be forced to wear throwback jersey's to increase nba revenue.

So PTI shut the **** up and talk to some lawyers, or any college boozer who has taken some business law classes to set your stupid loud mouth ***** straight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> I think I need to set some people straight on a few key issues. Because it effects everyone personally.
> 
> 1. Eddy Curry. Should he take a DNA test yes. Should he share it with an NBA team? No. Personal information. I dont want to be forced to take a DNA test by my employer. Nobody should be. If you dont want Curry. If he is too much of a precieved risk after being cleared, then trade him. If he chooses to not get a DNA test thats his business. Just as if a previous smoker (for 20 years) doesnt get his lungs checked out. Thats his business.
> 
> ...


You make some interesting points. To me it seems you have your mind made up based on what you describe as principals, and you may be correct. However I look at it a little bit differently. I'm not majoring in business nor am I a law student. So my opinion isn't based on the letter of the law or some kind of business method/model/course etc

My points are simply based on life as I know it concerning jobs and dressing up. Also I'm not trying to say I'm right either. Just what I know by my experiences with Jobs. I have waited tables and there was an unspoken dress code, but nothing in any kind of contract. When I worked for a book company I had to dress up and wear a tie every day. Believe me I didn't realize that going in. The book company I worked for actually asked me to start dressing up after I was hired. They said it would help my presentation and my sales. So believe me it's something that happens with out prior knowledge. I'm sure many compaines change their positions on many things. So again this doesn't come as a shock to me at all. I just don't think its necessary for basketball players to be dressed up. Again thats just my personal opinion.

As for Cambys comments I don't really agree with them, but he is entitled to his opinion. So more power to him. I'm interested in how the NBA players actually will be able to protest or try and stop it from happening cause again I don't think the NBA needs a dress code. And I highly doubt this would get to the point of a player strike. So what steps do the players take to get this dress code taken care of ? Or will this all just blow over ? 

Also has there been any NBA players that have welcomed this dress code ? Besides certain players that already dress very sharp such as Alonzo Mourning and Michael Jordan come to my mind right away. I'm sure lots of other players do as well. But one thing I like about basketball on and off the court is expression. I always like to see what the players are wearing because its another way they express them selfs.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

> *RoddneyThaRippaDo * you all honestly think Camby was suggesting he and other NBA players don't have enough money for suits? Come on now.


I think Camby was totally taken out of context and made to sound like an idiot, although he's not. He was just protesting the idea with a counter idea. 



> On a side note, I'm surprised that NBA fans aren't more appalled about what's going on. Think about it: why the hell would the NBA require players to wear suits on the bench, to postgame conferences, etc? Why do they feel the need to constrain the choices these players have regarding their clothing, let alone in events that have nothing to do with actually player the game? That worries me.


PTI also said, The league has for years in order to gain a younger fan base, appealed to a "hip-hop" culture. They have allowed players to express themselves freely and are now trying to constrain them. 

The PTI guys also said that the NBA is owned by rich dudes and corperate sponsors that are usually high dressing business tight wads that don't appreciate the 'hip-hop' look. 

A funny side note was that 'Stat-Boy' Tony Realis (Sp?) mentioned at the end of the show that Wilbon and Kornheiser both have clothing stipends in their PTI contracts. Kornheiser said that he needs one because he doesn't make $8 million a year. He then made fun of Wilbon for sporting his White Sox jersey.

I really love PTI. It's a great sports show that does not just give us the usual sports blabber. They actually discuss their opinions and rip on each other and everyone else. I find it highly amusing. Although I did not appreciate their Camby comments because sence they have such a high viewership the only Nuggets news that day was of Camby being taken out of context. They did not mention all of Camby's charity work or his trip to Africa, which he said he'll be doing next offseason and whenever he can. The guy is a great role model no matter what he chooses to wear. 

The fact is that corperate stiffs tend to run the NBA and now they are trying to implament this dress code which they either went away from or never had. It is fair for coaches to make decisions like Tom Coughlin of the NY Giants or The Miami Heat keeping the shades off Damon Jones in the press conference, but the league does not need this dress code. It's pretty sweet seeing guys like Iverson sport a football jersey or an old school basketball dig, but you often have to do what your employer tells you right?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yea airjordan, im not expressing my personal opinion on how players should dress or how they should deal with their personal health issues. 

And it gets very complicated because there is a union involved etc. Now if the union were to agree on a dress code this all is mute. But Im telling you if they were to go to court over this the players would win. "work apporiate clothing", unless all the players agree otherwise. Should they be able to wear a Budweiser t shirt at a game representing the NBA or NBA news conference. Hell no. But a throwback jersey. Hell yes, unless they otherwise agree. 

Also keep in mind, at your pervious jobs IE being a waiter you werent under contract. It was employment at will. Right to hire, right to fire.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> if the NBA wants to require players to wear clothing outside of what the players already wear, the NBA should pay for that clothing, which seems entirely reasonable to me.


The amusing part is, most workplaces make you pay for your own clothing in the end, which you are enable to claim for tax: McDonalds, many clothing stores, etc. So in the end, Camby will pay for his new attire one way or another.

I too agree that this dress code has gone about too overboard. I understand for media appearances, and even after games etc. But as one player said (forgot who), when he's boarding a private plane at 1am, he really doesn't require business attire.



> Michael Wilbon and Tony Kornheiser blasted Camby and said his comments are more outlandish than Latrell Spreewell's about feeding his family.


They don't realise its not about the money, its the principle of it.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

step said:


> The amusing part is, most workplaces make you pay for your own clothing in the end, .


unless you are under contract, and that contract would have to stipulate a dress code policy and who was responsible for providing it.

contracted work is different than free will work. to get out of a contract you have to go to court. to stop working you can just quit. Camby doesnt sound stupid at all. he sounds educated. it just doesnt sound good when you stick up for a prinicple when you are making all that money. however money doesnt change the principle. so the justification by money theory doesnt work.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> yea airjordan, im not expressing my personal opinion on how players should dress or how they should deal with their personal health issues.
> 
> And it gets very complicated because there is a union involved etc. Now if the union were to agree on a dress code this all is mute. But Im telling you if they were to go to court over this the players would win. "work apporiate clothing", unless all the players agree otherwise. Should they be able to wear a Budweiser t shirt at a game representing the NBA or NBA news conference. Hell no. But a throwback jersey. Hell yes, unless they otherwise agree.
> 
> Also keep in mind, at your pervious jobs IE being a waiter you werent under contract. It was employment at will. Right to hire, right to fire.


I like what your saying nbanoitall. I'm learning something here. You have made some really good points and informed me a lot about the difference between the kind of jobs I have had vs. being under a contract.

Also you are probably right about Cambys point/principal I guess I have always felt people that attain the highest economic status in our society playing sports, That they should be more humble. So again it's just personal opinion on that one.

Thanks for all the insight though.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

maybe camby was defending his nba colleagues who make the minimum and not himself. granted, the minimum is still a ton of money and they can afford suits anyways, but that might have been his mentality. either way, wtf was camby thinking? but no way was that as bad as spree's comments

anyways, who cares...start the season!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> maybe camby was defending his nba colleagues who make the minimum and not himself. granted, the minimum is still a ton of money and they can afford suits anyways, but that might have been his mentality. either way, wtf was camby thinking? but no way was that as bad as spree's comments
> 
> anyways, who cares...start the season!


LOL @ good old Spree. It will be hard for anybody to top what he said. Although I'm sure someone will find some way to do it.

And yeah I'm ready for the season to begin. This year feels special to me for some reason. I'm expecting a lot of great things by the Nuggets and certain players I like.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

I think the dress code is stupid. I've heard arguments that say they should wear them because it's your job and you should be presenting yourself in a business type clothes. I don't see why it matters to fans, I doubt they ever complain that they wear jerseys and hats. Who cares? It's probably the GM's and the owners who are *****ing for whatever reason. That's just my two cents. Obviously Camby just said they should be subsidized for suits just to make a point. Even a player making the minimum could easily afford a suit.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers Own said:


> I think the dress code is stupid. I've heard arguments that say they should wear them because it's your job and you should be presenting yourself in a business type clothes. I don't see why it matters to fans, I doubt they ever complain that they wear jerseys and hats. Who cares? It's probably the GM's and the owners who are *****ing for whatever reason. That's just my two cents. Obviously Camby just said they should be subsidized for suits just to make a point. Even a player making the minimum could easily afford a suit.


Yep I agree with you. I see no need for the NBA to implement this rule. However it may come to be.

Some other posters have made some good points reguarding Camby and this over all issue. I would recommend you taking a look.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh, the irony.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Oh, the irony.


Wow did this get passed then ? Amazing, I was sure it would just blow over.

Take a look at the list the players are not allowed to wear...



> 3. Excluded Items
> 
> The following is a list of items that players are not allowed to wear at any time while on team or league business:
> 
> ...


----------

